

EU copyright rules maladapted to the increase of cultural exchange on the web - UserRights
https://juliareda.eu/2015/01/report-eu-copyright-rules-maladapted-to-the-web/

======
UserRights
I had to cut the title so three important words are missing. I did not know
that a title limit of 80 chars is a thing a hacker community still accepts in
2015.

